
A conference for polyglot programmers – Regular tickets on sale - zaiste
http://polyconf.com/2016/
======
pieter1976
The whole polyglot programmer thing is totally weird to me. Why would you
_not_ be a polyglot programmer? And why are we celebrating it as if it was
something special?

~~~
SyneRyder
Maybe it's a reaction against single language / framework conferences? There
seem to be quite a few of those: Laracon (for Laravel), DjangoCon, PyCon,
EuroPython, etc. Maybe it's good to have a technical conference covering
multiple languages, especially for people who don't have time or budget to
attend all the different language conferences?

[Personally I can see value in both approaches to conferences, though.]

